# Outdoor Sporting Goods for Sale



## raynes (May 16, 2017)

Hi,

Do you deliver (or can you arrange delivery) overseas?

Thanks


----------



## Cool Kayaker21 (Apr 11, 2017)

*overseas deliveries*

Yes, overseas deliveries can be arranged. 

If anyone has any more questions please don't hesitate to post them or contact me directly.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Cool Kayaker21 said:


> Yes, overseas deliveries can be arranged.


Greetings Friend. Happy am I to hear this. My agent shall send you a certified cashier's cheque for $2,400USD from Second Banque of Lagos. After you deposit funds you please to me ship the Cracked Perception Dancer, used wetsuit and booties, and 10-year old sprayskirt offered for sale. I have heard of Cracked Perception Dancer, and think this will be most excellent ship for me. Then please send cashiers cheque from your institution financial for the remainder of the funds (USD) after deduct the shipping and cost of the merchandise for which you sell. Thank you and I look forward to business doings with you.


----------



## Cool Kayaker21 (Apr 11, 2017)

Andy, I'm afraid that you're mistaken. The items that you'd mentioned aren't among the things that I have for sale. Perhaps, you've posted to the wrong thread?


----------



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

OMG Hahhahahahaha!!😂😂😂😂


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

Andy H. said:


> Greetings Friend. Happy am I to hear this. My agent shall send you a certified cashier's cheque for $2,400USD from Second Banque of Lagos. After you deposit funds you please to me ship the Cracked Perception Dancer, used wetsuit and booties, and 10-year old sprayskirt offered for sale. I have heard of Cracked Perception Dancer, and think this will be most excellent ship for me. Then please send cashiers cheque from your institution financial for the remainder of the funds (USD) after deduct the shipping and cost of the merchandise for which you sell. Thank you and I look forward to business doings with you.



Better be careful Cool. It smells a little fishy.


----------

